# How to remove rear view mirror?



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Does it just twist off, like this? The tech at the dealership "thought so" but wasn't sure. 

Golf VI mirror replacement


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Farnsworth said:


> Does it just twist off, like this? The tech at the dealership "thought so" but wasn't sure.
> 
> Golf VI mirror replacement


Just put pliers on it and turn, comes right off

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Like the Mk-VI's, right? Turn 90° then wriggle off?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Farnsworth said:


> Like the Mk-VI's, right? Turn 90° then wriggle off?


Exactly

Sent from Tapatalk


----------

